# Trouble with my memory card!



## photogenetic19 (Dec 19, 2011)

So I recently purchased a like-new Rebel XSi, and it came with a memory card but it's saying the memory card is full even though there are no files on it.   I formatted the card and erased all the images however it's still saying the card is full.  Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried connecting the card to the computer (via the camera or a card reader) and checking to see what, if any, other types of files may be on there?


----------



## nmoody (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you format the card in the camera or on a computer? Most manuals will say to do it in the camera.


----------



## photogenetic19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes I formatted in the camera, and yes I hooked it up to the computer and it says no files are on there, but when I try to take a photo it won't let me because it says the camera is full.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 19, 2011)

I would just go get another card and start new. Sounds like that card is messed up. SD cards are fairly cheap.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 20, 2011)

I would take the memory card back to the place I bought it and ask them for a new one.  I would also make sure it worked before I left the store.  MY 0.02¢ FWIW.

Cheers, 

WesternGuy


----------



## nmoody (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like the card is either not compatible or is broken. Not sure what camera you have but most manufactures have a list of compatible cards they suggest using. Try getting one of them


----------

